# 2001 Pathfinder Alternator Rating.



## SmokeyDP (Oct 31, 2003)

How many AMPS would one of these stock put out? I relized that I am drawing a lot with my dual heated seats fully loaded LE with the climate control on at idle.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I don't know off hand but it's probably in the manual
If I had to guess anything I'd say ~110


----------

